# Spirit Of Tobias & Rodega Tobias



## bubbles2k8 (31 August 2012)

I have a 4 year old appaloosa gelding sired by Spirit Of Tobias. i have owned Bubbles for 3 years but i am only know lookigninto his breeding ext. When i got bubbleshe was wild, terrified, skinny and full ofinfection. I dont know anythig about his past at all including his mothers side of the family as they are untracable. I would love to talk o anyone with a hors by this breeding and trade pictures and thoughts ext  please please email me at dakots_horse@live.co m or add me on Fb at Kirstin O Legacy xx


----------



## bilboduke (31 August 2012)

Hi . I have spirit of tobias! Have owned him a couple of years but will answer any questions if I can!


----------



## FMM (31 August 2012)

I remember Rodega Tobias - but that was about 20 years ago or so.

If I remember correctly, Rodega came from the name of Rod E Gale.  We had appaloosas and used to compete against him. He used to do well in the ridden classes and was a decent showjumper.

He was related to Sutters Showboat on one side and Bantac Kaliff on the other side - Sutters Showboard was a US horse and Bantac Kaliff I think was based in Scotland (certainly somewhere in the UK).   He was one of the bigger appaloosas rather than the smaller, quicker types.


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

oh wow are you for real! would u be able to tell me some stuff about him, like his height, temperment and things youve found him to be good at ext? xx


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

awe wow thank you so much for ur reply! that is certinally stuff i didnt know! and i am really raher interested in finding out as much as i can! so thank u again!


----------



## bilboduke (1 September 2012)

Toby is 15.2 wonderful temperament, laid back you would hardly know he was a stallion. Very intelligent. Not really done any ridden work with him yet he has always been used for stud by his previous owners. Have got more info and pics on my website will pm you the address! Would love to know about your boy, has he got a registered name or was he not registered? Are you riding him?


----------



## bilboduke (1 September 2012)

Sorry having trouble accessing pm with my phone, will send you website details at tea time on computer if I can't sort it before. Also your email not right as I tried to email you last night.


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

My email adress is dakota_horse@live.com i also have the email adress ghost_ryders@hotmail.co.uk i use both one is my phtoography email and the other is my every day email  x


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

Bubbles was registered with the British appaloosa Society as NorthSide Pakiel, how ever i am having this name changed as i dont like it lol im changing it to Tobias' Optical Illusion, and yes i backed him last year, as a 3 and a half year old and then he had 4 months to grow ext, he is just being brought back into work now, he has done a little bit of jumping and shows massive potiential, he is brave, careful and very scopey! xx


----------



## Toast (1 September 2012)

This is my boy, Rodega Tobias is his great grandsire, his grandsire is Fenjay Flyer:







He's clever, opinionated and grumpy, only has eyes for me and god forbid i try to do anything with my other horse!! 
However, i think he's great, he jumps like a stag, moves straight as a die and has lovely floaty paces. He is four, 15.1hh and has been backed a year.
Haven't done much with him just yet due to having a really rubbish year meaning i just haven't had time. But im hoping to get him going again by the end of this year.


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

Hey toast, what a beautiful looking horsey! totally gorgeous!, bubble sis the same! very jelous, but has an awesome jump, again very straight mover and has a pretty set of paces, he very short on a whole though, very compact hehe how big is your boy?


----------



## Toast (1 September 2012)

He is 15.1hh at the moment. I expect him to make 15.2hh when he's done!


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

awe lovely! my bubbles is 16hh he is also just 4 im hoping he will maybe mature to 16.1hh but im happy with what he is now lol x


----------



## Toast (1 September 2012)

Do you have a picture of your horse?


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

here he is my everything  if it doesnt show i have a couple pictures in an album on my profile xx


----------



## bubbles2k8 (1 September 2012)

sorry new to this whole thing! i think i have figured it out, i have made a picture my signature i wonder if it works lol x


----------



## Toast (2 September 2012)

He's lovely, looks to have a lot about him. I love the breed, they're wicked clever and take some entertaining to keep them from going sour. Nice lad!!


----------



## bubbles2k8 (3 September 2012)

hes amazing, my best friend. HE has just won his first ever jumping show yesterday , won a tack and turn out and was given champion  x n yeh they r very clever


----------



## Dece11 (3 September 2012)

Hi I have been a viewing this forum for ages but have never posted till now! I have a lovely Appaloosa who sire is Fenjay Flyer ! He is five this year, almost 17 hh and is having his first BE run at Munstead in two weeks ! He is good at everything and jumps for fun, however he did spend the first three months of his ridden life bucking a lot !  If I work out how to post a photo I will add one!


----------



## bilboduke (3 September 2012)

Dece11
 fenjay flyer being sired by rodega tobias and being spirit of tobias half brother for those who may not know! I am pleased to  hear he is going well. I have heard that toby offspring are prone to a bit of bucking however this is not something I have experienced with toby himself, as of yet anyway!


----------



## NicolaC (4 September 2012)

bilboduke do you have any pictures of Toby please as I knew him in his last home. xx


----------



## bubbles2k8 (4 September 2012)

omg 17hh? im sooo jelous! i wish bubbles was 17hh lol he sounds lovely!!


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (4 September 2012)

I have an appy X TB whos grand sire is Rodega Tobias - altough he is not spotted! but his blood lines did make me buy him! 
I have been watching and reading this forum for years but never posted so i'm a new member. I to am interested in any info.... 
x


----------



## Kokopelli (4 September 2012)

My wondeful boys grandsire was Rodega Tobias! I loved him, he was fantastic. Rode a beautiful dressage test, jumped a good size course of fences and was a real clever chap. He was just over 14.2 and was really a head turner. He wasn't pure though he had a little bit of welsh in him. I'm currently trying to track down his sister who became a broodmare so I can buy one of her foals as he was that special to me. He passed away aged 6 though, real shame as he was going to go very far and was my horse of a lifetime.







His first showjumping show:






His first xc:






Sadly don't have any photos of him once he started jumping less baby things as we thought we'd have all the time in the world to get them, but when he just turned 6 he was competing over 1m quite sweetly and started competing at novice dressage. He would sit with you and be fussed for hours and the only person he didn't like was the vet. 

Sorry for huge overload, I could ramble on about Koko for hours.


----------



## bilboduke (5 September 2012)

Nicolac I will pm you my website as I don't think I can post it on here!


----------



## NicolaC (5 September 2012)

That would be great, thank you. xx


----------



## bubbles2k8 (5 September 2012)

awe he was gorgeous!! xx


----------



## painted ponies (16 September 2012)

I have a gelding by Rodega Tobias out of a TB mare.  Didnt take his dads colour unfortunately  he is an 8yo and 17hh.  He is very sweet but quirky and opinionated and boy can he jump.  Below making the intermediate table look small


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (16 September 2012)

Painted ponies what's your geldings name? Just wondering as mine is same breeding. Yours looks like a fab jumper what do you do with him?


----------



## painted ponies (17 September 2012)

His name is Rodega Moses, he is out of a national hunt mare Nothings Free.  Like I said he is a bit tricky so we have just ticking along at home and the odd local show but he just went to his first BE in a while last weekend and was a star, so hoping to do a little more in the future.


----------



## annmarie1978 (19 September 2012)

oh my gosh ive just joined the site and found this thread and these posts.
i have spirit of tobias's son, pride.


----------



## bilboduke (1 October 2012)

Great annmarie1978 always welcome pics and info on Toby's babies. Will pm you now


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (1 October 2012)

This might sound like a really silly question but is spirit of tobias the same horse as White Hawk Toby? thanks


----------



## sjp1 (19 October 2012)

I have Tobias Hallmark whose grandsire was Rodega Tobias and whose parents were Errin Hallmark and Errin Woodsmoke I believe. He is self opinionated, clever, stubborn, went through a really bad bucking stage, and I love him to bits. He has taught me loads and I wouldn't be without him now!


----------

